# Choosing a tip top



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

How do y'all choose a tip top. Mudhole says I need a size 10 on my blank but when I look at guides there is different size 10 tip tops


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

For the tip, the 10 that is suggested is the tube size. What I would do is get a tip with the tube size of 10 and a ring size the same as your smallest guide. If they dont have the same ring size, get as close as possible


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

ive had a hell of a time finding small tip tops in cola....


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

a said:


> ive had a hell of a time finding small tip tops in cola....


Yea... You have to order them online. therodroom.com is a good place to check


----------



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

So if I am using a size 8 guide I should use a size 8 tip top with tube size of 10?


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Addicted2Fishing said:


> So if I am using a size 8 guide I should use a size 8 tip top with tube size of 10?


 Yes, if that's what size the specs say the tip of your blank is. Here's a typical page at The Rod Room. The chart shows what's available in this style of top. The number on the left is the ring size in mm. The number in parentheses is the size tip a particular tip top will fit, in 64th's of an inch.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

*What site*



UncleMilty7 said:


> Yes, if that's what size the specs say the tip of your blank is. Here's a typical page at The Rod Room. The chart shows what's available in this style of top. The number on the left is the ring size in mm. The number in parentheses is the size tip a particular tip top will fit, in 64th's of an inch.


 
What site was that Milty..?


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

http://www.therodroom.com/shop/pc/home.asp


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Thanks


----------

